# motorcycles



## wlamoreemtb (Mar 18, 2008)

I was just wondering what everyones opinions about motorcycles is? Is anyone an avid rider?


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Love my old Beemer.


----------



## firetender (Mar 20, 2008)

I started riding in 1975 about the time I became a paramedic. I was taught by my partner on the fastest production motorcycle of it's day (Kawasaki KH-750). As a medic I figured out that everybody is gonna die, even me. I got in to the habit of reminding myself every time I straddled that seat that "YES, it could happen to me!") Somehow, that's been serving me for over 30 years.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm not anti-motorcycle or anything, though.

(about the lovely art... it's part of a crudely-drawn series from a while ago depicting inside jokes between my SAR team)


----------



## firecoins (Mar 20, 2008)

What are these "motorcycles" you speak of?


----------



## OminousFinding (Mar 20, 2008)

Avid rider here...Have a 2003 Ducati 749s.

I understand people's concerns about riding "murdercycles," I really do. However, I'm a strong proponent of rider education programs, a HUGE gear advocate, and promoting safe, legal riding on public roads. Those three things mitigate some (not all) risk inherent in riding.

Sure, riding is dangerous. But so is sitting at home, in a safe bubble, worrying about dying all the time. You'll either go crazy or die as a result of a heart attack! h34r:


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Mar 20, 2008)

sweet everyone on my squad that i have talked to said that they hate "donor mobiles" and that i was crazy for getting one. I just bought a 1980 midnight special and i love it! i just wanted some other feedback from other people thanks


----------



## FF2EMT (Mar 20, 2008)

Avid rider here road the dragon last summer cbr600 love it!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Doctor B (Mar 20, 2008)

I used to be an avid rider of sportbikes as well as sport-touring bikes. Rode without an incident for 20+ years both on the track and off. I always wore leathers (perforated ones for the hotter days) boots and a helmet as I am a firm believer that ruining the cow's hide was better than ruining mine (sorry PITA). Just got out of riding last year though when the NHTSA released a study that showed you were about 20 times more likely to get in an accident on a motorcycle than if you are in a car!!! That was it for me. I figured I was lucky long enough and didn't need to push it any more. Sold the bikes and bought a convertible. Not the same but close enough.


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 21, 2008)

I used to ride, back in the day, but I decided the next time I hit a dog, I wanted to be the one walking away from the event instead of the dog. Still carry gravel in my elbow from that one!


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Mar 21, 2008)

Avid rider, and getting more avid as these gas prices keep increasing. Becareful when you listen to stats about motorcycle accidents, because alot of them arent taken correctly. There was an article i was just reading about how the stats especially taken by the highway safety commision can be very skewed. Not to mention the idiots that by sports bikes and go 120 down the freeway (thats just asking for trouble). But i love riding, have a 2007 Suzuki SV650, fing love that bike!


----------



## hitechredneckemt (Mar 22, 2008)

Have been riding everything from dirt to street since i was 13. Being on two wheels is just as dangerous as being on four. The first thing i was taught was to always respect your bike, as soon as you dont it will remind you.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 16, 2008)

i ride every day rain snow hail, Suzuki hayabusa beautiful bike full of hp


----------



## LE-EMT (Apr 18, 2008)

I am an avid rider.  Also when you look at those stats realize that alot of motorcycle crashes are caused due to these people riding in their 4 wheel cages.  people don't pay attention to us when we are on the road.  hell they hit 18 wheelers when they aren't paying attention.  I have been riding on and off road since I was around 5 yrs old.  I love riding and will ride until I die......... which could possibly be the cause of my death... 

I would like to add to the question.. Those of you who are avid riders, How many of you have been down and how bad??


----------



## weretiger13 (Apr 19, 2008)

I love my old Honda Shadow.  I ride as often as I can.  Now if only it'll stop raining on my days off.

Weretiger


----------



## Shanz (Apr 19, 2008)

I havent rode in a while but its a LONG tradition to be a proud ownder and rider of any kind of Harley.  My dad right now are looking into getting a couple 105 anniversary addition soft tails.  Love those bikes.


----------



## paramedix (Apr 19, 2008)

I would love to have one. I still drool whenever I see one I like, but in the same breath I might add... I am extremely scared of them.


----------



## Ohio_EMT (Apr 19, 2008)

Not a fan.  :sad:

I had one leave an imprint in the front of my car doing 62 MPH in a 25 MPH zone.

They just make me nervous.  I see so many weaving in and out of freeway traffic.

Of course, there are responsible riders out there too... they just make me so nervous.


----------



## firetender (Apr 20, 2008)

Two things come to mind in reviewing this thread. #1 there was a study done that the majority of fatal motorcycle accidents were not from an age range, level of experience or specific kind of crash like car's left turn in front of you, but from the rider being inexperienced with the particular bike being ridden. #2 After about ten years of riding I had to admit to myself that were I to die from a wreck, the years of sheer joy I had in riding could not be lessened or tarnished by it.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Apr 20, 2008)

here here, Not to mention the money I save on gas


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 20, 2008)

Shanz said:


> I havent rode in a while but its a LONG tradition to be a proud ownder and rider of any kind of Harley.  My dad right now are looking into getting a couple 105 anniversary addition soft tails.  Love those bikes.



Georgous Bikes....Still Love My Suzuki Tho Hehe^_^


----------

